# Very early miscarriage? Please help..



## Jeany (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

My cycle is normally around 30 days and on cd24 i had a tiny amount of stretchy cm with a streak of red blood..then for cd25-26 i had light brown stretchy cm, only on wiping. As you can imagine I was thinking, hmmmm implantation bleed? My boobs were really sore and I felt a bit different. Then yesterday I started to bleed red blood.....3am this moring I felt so nauseous and kept using the loo and losing alot of bright red blood and clots. I never normally pass clots with my af so im feeling a bit weird. 

Im sorry about the tmi but do you girls think this could just be a different period or a very early miscarriage?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's hard for anyone to say for sure, but that can be caused by a popping cyst and isn't often anything to worry about, or just a weird period. I have endo and pcos and most of my periods are like that, it's horrible, you have my sympathy. I personally would have thought that it's too early for you to have started getting sore boobs as I wouldn't expect your pregnancy hormones to have been high enough at that stage. 

If in doubt, or your pain increases rapidly, call a doctor. good luck honey it's really hard ttc-ing x x x


----------



## Jeany (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I agree, i think its just my body having a moment. Its calmed down now and feels 'normal' for me.

Yes this ttc is hard work! xxx


----------



## Lollyj (Jul 28, 2013)

You should still go see your doctor if you are worried. That is what they are there for. TTC can definitely take it out of you sometimes!


----------

